
Trump calls for 'merit-based' immigration system in address to Congress - dionmanu
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/28/trump-calls-for-merit-based-immigration-system-in-congress-speech.html
======
RichardHeart
Australia and many other countries already choose who they allow to get a work
visa based on their "merit"
[http://www.workpermit.com/immigration/australia/australia-
sk...](http://www.workpermit.com/immigration/australia/australia-skilled-
immigration-points-calculator)

More points for some jobs, less points for others
[http://www.workpermit.com/immigration/australia/australian-s...](http://www.workpermit.com/immigration/australia/australian-
skilled-occupation-list-sol)

Note that if you want to immigrate anywhere in the world, you need be
attractive enough to get married, or get accepted to a school, or buy an
investor visa, otherwise get screwed is the global consensus.

